# The Short Road to IGP3



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sitting at the park with my boy enjoying some fun quiet time seemed the best time to write this. It has taken me a few days to think about what Ozzy and I have accomplished in 2yrs, mostly Ozzy. 

This past weekend Ozzy received his IGP3. First for him and the first dog I’ve ever put a 3 on. 

His performance was not his best by any means and boy was I angry at my self. I said Ozzy deserves a better handler, a more accomplished handler. I should not have trialed him given the amount of stress going on the last 3 weeks personally. Training has always been my stress reliever and it still is but…….my head was not in trial mode on trial day even after a 97 in tracking and Ozzy fed off of that. My handling was horrible in OB, sorry bud. 74 in OB no where near his average or potential. 

My stress carried over in protection and Ozzy is not a dog to do that with. Very little control in secondary OB but showed very strong and powerful in guarding and barking throughout. Fastest long bite and power to the helper I’ve seen yet. 70 TSB very pronounced lol. 3 trials 3 different judges all said after protection “boy he’s angry today” I do love and admire a strong powerful dog. Very challenging yet rewarding. 

After thinking a lot about my poor performance as his handler I needed to think about what this dog as accomplished in 2 1/2 yrs. I guess I never put it all together given all the training, blood, sweat and tears we have done in those very short years. 

1yr old earned AKC CD
1ry old Herding Instinct Cert
1 1/2 yrs old Therapy Dog Cert (no longer doing since he has matured)
1 1/2 yes old CGC, CGCU
1 1/2 yrs old Dock Diving Masters Title. 
2 yrs old started IGP training 

This May he earned his IGP1 at the Working Dog Championships earning a spot on the podium for 3rd place. 
June he earned his IGP 2
July he earned his IGP3

I’m not sure how many dog’s have achieved what he has in a very short time but I could not be more proud of my Ozzy and what he has accomplished and has shown me through out our training together. The bond we have can never be broken and it’s what keeps us a great team. He’s my best bud. 

Ozzy is the epitome of the GSD, he may never be a high point dog in IGP protection but is exactly what a GSD should be. He is versatile, strong, powerful, excellent off switch, lives in the house, sleeps on the couch, environmentally strong, solid nerves, high aggression in protection, no game for him that’s for sure. Loves to swim hike go on the boat. Nothing this dog won’t try at least once.

I’m so take my pride in my accomplishments as well. He has made me a better handler and has fulfilled my dreams of competing at a high level and making it to the podium. 

We all get lost sometimes in thinking we must have high points we must be in the top 3 but now it does not matter. I’m competitive but we all need to take a step back sometimes. 

What matters to me is the time spent with my dog the hard work we do together as a team and most importantly have fun!!!!!! I lost that at this last trial but I will never again. 

With all the training we have been doing we both miss spending time with our love Todd, hiking, swimming at the lake, boating, going on fun adventures. We need to prioritize our lives and let dogs be dogs. We are taking some time off to enjoy life outside of training but will be back with a whole new mind set. If it doesn’t work that’s fine. I have the best GSD who loves life brings so much joy and I promised him I will never break his spirit. He has many more accomplished to be done. 

While are goal was to qualify for Nationals, I consider my boy a true champion. We hope for next year but time will tell. 

I am so proud to be my boy’s partner in life. He is one very special boy and I love him with all my heart.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Wonderful to read about the amazing journey you have both been on so quickly! 

Also you should take more credit! Your a team.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

What wonderful things Ozzy has done - along with you! Really great post. Thank you for sharing your journey together.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Biscuit said:


> Wonderful to read about the amazing journey you have both been on so quickly!
> 
> Also you should take more credit! Your a team.


Thank you. I do, but I am my own worst enemy. He can’t do it without me and I can’t do it without him. I just failed him at this last trial in OB which carried over into protection


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

cagal said:


> What wonderful things Ozzy has done - along with you! Really great post. Thank you for sharing your journey together.


Thank you. We have come along way in a short time that’s for sure.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

I love hearing about you and Ozzy’s adventures. Try not to beat yourself up too much, we all make mistakes, we’re only human after all.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congrats and Ozzy has a very motivated owner and it shows. I feel like life if one big test everytime when we go in the world. When they have they have their whole heart in what they do it’s incredibly inspiring. Enjoy and conquer whatever you set out to do!


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Congrats! TSB pronounced is enough to say you looked great, it was just little things that knocked off points. There is always a next time. I look forward to hearing about your next IGP3 and hope to see you doing Nationals next year!


----------



## poconoman (Dec 7, 2020)

IMO, it's no big deal to him. Ozzy really loves you and he'll do anything you ask. Please give yourself a break and not be hard on yourself. Sometimes we take our feelings and assume he's the same. Absolutely not. Let's not forget. He's a GSD. It's what he was bred to be and perform.

BTW, his genes need to be passed on for the benefit of the breed. He's very special.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

NadDog24 said:


> I love hearing about you and Ozzy’s adventures. Try not to beat yourself up too much, we all make mistakes, we’re only human after all.


Thank you. I am at a good place and tend to react before I have time to think. We will continue on.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Jenny720 said:


> Congrats and Ozzy has a very motivated owner and it shows. I feel like life if one big test everytime when we go in the world. When they have they have their whole heart in what they do it’s incredibly inspiring. Enjoy and conquer whatever you set out to do!


So true. Being very competitive does not help but taking the time to appreciate all we have done is very important. Ozzy has taught me so much and we have many more things ahead.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Katsugsd said:


> Congrats! TSB pronounced is enough to say you looked great, it was just little things that knocked off points. There is always a next time. I look forward to hearing about your next IGP3 and hope to see you doing Nationals next year!


Thank you. Lots to fix and going to go backwards in training and see what happens. FH for sure next year. He is an incredible tracking dog.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

poconoman said:


> IMO, it's no big deal to him. Ozzy really loves you and he'll do anything you ask. Please give yourself a break and not be hard on yourself. Sometimes we take our feelings and assume he's the same. Absolutely not. Let's not forget. He's a GSD. It's what he was bred to be and perform.
> 
> BTW, his genes need to be passed on for the benefit of the breed. He's very special.


Thank you. I am proud of our accomplishments and look forward to more. 
I agree Ozzy should pass on his genes. I would love a pup from him but finding the right female is like a needle in the haystack.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Confidence on the field will come with experience, both positive and negative. The more you work a dog under pressure, the less the pressure effects you. Every handler goes through a moment where all the work, training and expectations come crashing down. Luckily, you have come out the other side with the right attitude. It is about the journey and quality time spent together along the road of accomplishments. Having that mindset takes a little sting out of a poor performance. 

I am very competitive, and I put a lot of pressure on myself to be the best at whatever I do. This makes the highs higher and the lows lower for sure, but it also drives me to be better after I mess up. I think taking a step back, enjoying the dog and then returning to training with a vengeance sounds like an excellent plan. It won't take long to recharge your batteries and the training bug will get you back on the field.

I'm really impressed with your accomplishments together and I'm looking forward to the next chapter in your adventure together.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

David Winners said:


> Confidence on the field will come with experience, both positive and negative. The more you work a dog under pressure, the less the pressure effects you. Every handler goes through a moment where all the work, training and expectations come crashing down. Luckily, you have come out the other side with the right attitude. It is about the journey and quality time spent together along the road of accomplishments. Having that mindset takes a little sting out of a poor performance.
> 
> I am very competitive, and I put a lot of pressure on myself to be the best at whatever I do. This makes the highs higher and the lows lower for sure, but it also drives me to be better after I mess up. I think taking a step back, enjoying the dog and then returning to training with a vengeance sounds like an excellent plan. It won't take long to recharge your batteries and the training bug will get you back on the field.
> 
> I'm really impressed with your accomplishments together and I'm looking forward to the next chapter in your adventure together.


Thank you. We have so much yet to do and IGP is not the only thing. Another goal is PDC but needs to fix his protection and his mind of not making his own choices. We have a few dock diving events coming up soon as well. 

Nationals is a goal for next year but time will tell. He has already proven himself and we both have grown so much in a short time.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I have thoroughly enjoyed watching you both in all your accomplishments. You guys are an amazing team. I admire your dedication, I am way to lazy to work that hard. Lol. 
Don't be to hard on yourself. You don't deserve that. Oz doesn't care about points, he just wants you to be happy.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> I have thoroughly enjoyed watching you both in all your accomplishments. You guys are an amazing team. I admire your dedication, I am way to lazy to work that hard. Lol.
> Don't be to hard on yourself. You don't deserve that. Oz doesn't care about points, he just wants you to be happy.


Thank you. I am way better now. We will continue on and I learned to never trial your dog when your mind is in a different place.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

What an impressive journey you've had with Ozzy! The icing on the cake (and perhaps the cake itself) is the deep relationship that the two of you have built. Success comes in many forms. I think that the singular achievement here is your bond with Ozzy and the clear love that he has for you. Everything else seems secondary to me. Congratulations!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you. Yes, the bond we share is priceless and no titles can compare.


----------

